# the robo ban



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Im not trying to start another big debate just wanted to know how the law is wrote and the exact law of the ban could someone post up the rules

thanks

mike


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

We've already "Had" the big debate, numerous times, like over two weeks !
I suppose the "Exact" wording will be in the up and coming waterfowl book!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Everyone should know that you're free to discuss/debate waterfowling issues. the only requirement is that you do so with some amount of civility and respect for other members and/or differing points of view.

In this case, the only time we (mods) should step in is when the postings shift from spinning wing comments to "_oh yeah? well, you're fat and ugly_" with the required retort of "_well, you're a stupid head_".

playground behavior will not be tolerated. 

you all know the less (mod'ing) i do, the happier I am.


and now.... the discussion begins.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

No spinning wing decoys. That includes your wind operated spinners. At least, that's my understanding. I would imagine it will be clearly explained in the Waterfowl Regs, when they come out. Or you could probably call the field office in St. Charles. I'm sure S-Kid or Just Ducky will post up, soon. One of them will definitely be able to clarify. Have a nice day.  How's that for being civil, Branta?


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

ggrybas clean out your PM Box ! And while your at it fill out your profile. Members that post here
and "Contribute" have no problems filling out there profile.............


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

MCMANN said:


> Im not trying to start another big debate just wanted to know how the law is wrote and the exact law of the ban could someone post up the rules
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike


I copied this out of the document that was submitted to the NRC and the Director for Action.

---------
(8) It is unlawful to use spinning winged decoys. 
---------

That's it...that simple...spinning wing is a spinning wing. A flapper doesn't spin, nor does a motorized swimmer, etc.etc.etc. My 2 cents, if they wanted to do it right, it should've been. The use of any decoy that is aided in operation via mechanical devices, motor powered, lever action, or wind driven is unlawful. Jerk chords or Jerk rigs are not prohibited.

To see complete document
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/agnJUNE10-G_321393_7.pdf

End of discussion...yea right:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

our wording was motion wing. DNR's wording is a whole nother monster. hope they get it right is all i can say.

motion wing covered spinners, kites, flappers...etc...all up to the dnr now.

and yes i know what mcmann is getting at.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I wondered about that SK. They can't just enforce something if its not in the Wildlife Conservation Order for that area and call me crazy, but I believe Spinning Wing is what was in there? Unless possibly a modification could be made when the rest of the Waterfowl Regs are voted on at the NRC meeting following CWAC, August 12th in Escanaba.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BigR said:


> I wondered about that SK. They can't just enforce something if its not in the Wildlife Conservation Order for that area and call me crazy, but I believe Spinning Wing is what was in there? Unless possibly a modification could be made when the rest of the Waterfowl Regs are voted on at the NRC meeting following CWAC, August 12th in Escanaba.


voiced my reasoning many times that the wording was crucial. they got about 12 days to fix that wording or there will be one hell of a sale on a certain product come august 12th.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

It would almost have to come to review to the NRC first as well...So it would be For Information at the August meeting and Action in September if they wanted to do a regs change. However, since it is a brand new one, maybe they can do it at the same meeting. If it had to wait till the September one, it obviously wouldn't make the guide, but the managed area special rules typically aren't printed in the guide anyhow. If I were one of the Shiawassee Hunters and was worried, I'd definitely put a call/email in to someone in Lansing and/or an NRC member ASAP.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

so i have a bunch of these things i use on snowgeese that go round and round and flap the wings and some just go round and round no flapping kind of like a t-flag that just goes round and round 

is this legal



mike


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

are t-flags legal 
are feather fliers legal
are sillosocks fliers legal
are fatel flashers legal
are windsock decoys legal
i can keep going
im not trying to be a donk im just asking so people arnt breaking the laws

mike


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

but then i could go well a jerk cord aids you in having motion in your spread and you are the one making the motion 

so if thats the case 

motion decoys 

so if its windy and your decoys are moving now they are motion decoys


like i said IM not trying to be a donk just want to stay legal 


IMO id be very surpise if they word it motion decoys a lawyer would have a field day with that law just with simple things i brought up i hope that dont happen to you guys over there as a private owned group like yourself id be alittle worried really id be reallly worried on how the law is wrote

mike


mike


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm gonna say this, and then go away. Shiawassee Kid said it exactly right. The final wording of the ban was written by the DNRE, not the Shiawassee Flats. We proposed a certain language, and they chose to come up with their own. No one on this site can tell you if what you're asking is legal. We'd simply be giving our opinion, which as we've seen over the last couple months, is not worth a whole lot. We all have 'em...they all suck. It's up to the DNRE law enforcement division to determine how the new regulation will be enforced. They are the ones to ask.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BigR said:


> ...If I were one of the Shiawassee Hunters and was worried, I'd definitely put a call/email in to someone in Lansing and/or an NRC member ASAP.


Trust me, this issue has been voiced to the regulators. It's now up to the DNRE law enforcement division to interpret the language that their agency wrote. No one here can interpret their law.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

MCMANN said:


> are t-flags legal
> are feather fliers legal
> are sillosocks fliers legal
> are fatel flashers legal
> ...


See my other response. Seriously, you need to ask the DNRE law enforcement division.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

will do i just thought since you guys got the ban in youd have some info on the rules 

mike

thanks for the replys


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

MCMANN said:


> will do i just thought since you guys got the ban in youd have some info on the rules
> 
> mike
> 
> thanks for the replys


Honestly no we don't. Since the wording was different than we proposed, we asked the DNRE many of the same questions right after the final regulation came out, and frankly, I'm not aware of anyone getting a solid answer yet. They will definitely need to decide how to enforce it real quickly though.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

well good luck with that this season ill just keep my happy butt at FP where i know the rules:evil:


really best of luck



mike


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gotta a bone to pick tonight mike? not obvious at all.


----------

